# How to split a 26 between Rad and Cardio?



## heycodinglady (Jun 30, 2009)

HELP!!  We are getting a new Cardiologist who will be performing CT of the heart and he will be interpreting the Cardiac portion of the test and our Radiologist will be interpreting the (other ?) portion of the test.  How do I split the Professional Component?  Which modifier do I use and do I use it in conjunction with the 26?

Thank you for any assistance!!!

Sue


----------



## Grintwig (Jun 30, 2009)

You use a TC for the technical component, the radiologists portion.
You would code the procedure say for instance it is a segs
93923-26 for the cardiologist
AND
93923-TC for the radiologist.
Hope that helps


----------



## DAVANNES (Jun 30, 2009)

We have the same problem but what we do is to split the months between the two groups. One month the cardiologist will bill the 26 and then the next month the radiologist would.  This way each group gets 6 months to bill the service. 

If you find another way to spilt the 26 please let me know.


----------



## kumeena (Jun 30, 2009)

Grintwig said:


> You use a TC for the technical component, the radiologists portion.
> You would code the procedure say for instance it is a segs
> 93923-26 for the cardiologist
> AND
> ...



 We do follow the same at my work


----------

